# Show your DFW Planted Tank!



## joslug89 (Apr 7, 2017)

Post pictures of your tanks. I recently move to Dallas and I start a planted tank. It's a Marineland 27 Gallons.


----------



## carsonb (Sep 11, 2015)

joslug89 said:


> Post pictures of your tanks. I recently move to Dallas and I start a planted tank. It's a Marineland 27 Gallons.


 Nice Textures


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

what is DFW
.......

ope nvm just got it
sorry for invading the thread >.>


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Dallas-Fort Worth, an abbreviation for the consolidated metropolitan statistical area (CMSA)that includes Dallas, Fort Worth, and their numerous suburbs and satellite cities. CMSA is a designation made by the Bureau of the Census.


----------



## joslug89 (Apr 7, 2017)

Still no one in DWF want to share a photo of your tank?


----------

